
The iPad Pro Is Not a Computer - mccanntech
https://www.eva.nmccann.net/blog/the-ipad-pro-is-not-a-computer
======
Simulacra
I agree in part with the author, but dissent in that the iPad Pro can be a
computer for certain functions. It will never be the desktop or laptop we use
now, but for industrial and marketing jobs it's proven to be a considerable
computer.

~~~
mccanntech
I absolutely agree it is considerable computer. At the end I mentioned the
iPad Pro is the the best computing device I've ever used.

What I didn't articulate clearly enough is there are tasks where an iPad Pro
is far better than a traditional desktop or laptop.

Thanks for the thoughtful comment.

